# Anyone interested in instructions for a DIY Morin style trainer?



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Here's a pic of a Morin style trainer that I built so I can stay in tune while traveling. 

Is anyone interested in the instructions? If so, I'll post em tomorrow after shooting a tournament. 

Here's a pic. 









-Steve


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

yea, let's see em!


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

Yes Please! Thanks You!


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Count me in


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

Yest I would like to see them, could help my young son during the off season.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Like to see and make same, thanks.


----------



## huffy (Jun 20, 2004)

Please add my name to the list.

Best wishes, Mark Huff


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay, here's the parts list. 

1) 550 paracord, any color you like

2) a short piece of PVC tubing for the grip. I used a short piece of sprinkler riser. 

3) bungie cord. I used a cheapie set from Walmart

4) athletic tape

5) amalgamating rubber tape. This is rubber tape that self adheres to itself 

6) d-loop material

Tools needed: lighter and scissors


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

And.......do this do that etc.??? Spill the beans.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Tunaboy said:


> And.......do this do that etc.??? Spill the beans.


Had to finish shooting the tournament. Now that I'm done, here we go. 

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay, now that you have the parts from the list, here's how you build one. 

Starting off, you cut off the ends of the bungie cord.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Now, cut the long piece in half. You now have two bungie cord pieces of equal length.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Tape the ends with athletic tape.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Now take the amalgamated tape and start taping the end as shown to where it's looped to itself.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Complete as shown


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Take a length of 550 paracord. 










Burn the ends. 









Make loops as shown.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Loop the end of the paracord through one end of the bungie.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Run the paracord through the PVC handle and then loop it through the other bungie section. 



















This creates the handle and stretchy part of the trainer. 

Next up is the rope portion.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Take a longer piece of paracord. Melt the ends. 










Tie down one end to where it's locked in place. 

Then, add a D-Loop in. 










Take a piece of amalgamated tape and lock the D-Loop in place.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Now tie in the other end. This will require you to experiment with draw length to where the bungie cord is at full stretch at full draw. Lock the bungie and paracord together by knotting the paracord to the bungie loop. 

You will end up with the unit looking like what was on post #1


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

If anyone builds one, please post pics. It would be cool to see other variants.


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

I made one and used 80lb mono, mono fishing line has a good bit of stretch to it and seems to work fine, I am gonna make a better looking one and think I will try 130lb mono.


----------



## jlc8 (Jun 21, 2009)

*The pictures won't open.*



Beastmaster said:


> Complete as shown


The pictures won't open.

```
[EMAIL="undefined"]undefined[/EMAIL]
```


----------



## jlc8 (Jun 21, 2009)

I can't open the pictures.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

For me either. It is an older thread so he may have deleted them from the hosting site. Repost!


----------



## Ericdba (Jun 28, 2011)

HELP I NEED PICS. I'm afraid if I try building this I will end up with some pvc and bungee cords wrapped around my head the first time I try to use it. LOL


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Seems that the pic hosting has messed things up. So let me dig them out and repost them. 

Give me a short bit - I'm also dealing with chemotherapy and other crud, so it may take me a couple of days to find them.

-Steve


----------



## Ericdba (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Beastmaster and sorry to hear about the chemo. I'm new to this and was wondering how you get your info about your bow and equipment on the bottom of your posts?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

That's an easy fix. Scroll to the top. Click on User CP.

Left hand side - go to My Settings. You can then Edit Signature.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Ericdba said:


> Thanks Beastmaster and sorry to hear about the chemo. I'm new to this and was wondering how you get your info about your bow and equipment on the bottom of your posts?


Go to the top of the page and click on USER CP. Once there, look on left of page and click on EDIT SIGNATURE. There you can add whatever u want and it will show up once your done. Be careful though, cause "some" people get warned for having too many lines in their signature while others have multiple lines


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Beastmaster said:


> ... I'm also dealing with chemotherapy and other crud, so it may take me a couple of days to find them.
> 
> -Steve


Sorry to hear about that. My prayers are with you.

Allen


----------



## Ericdba (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks again


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

sorry to hear about your chemo,prayers sent. take care.


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

Prayers for you, hang in there and fight


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Steve, How does he connect the para cord to the stretch tubing. I looks like there is something under it and then uses some kind of tape.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Steven Cornell said:


> Steve, How does he connect the para cord to the stretch tubing. I looks like there is something under it and then uses some kind of tape.


Steve,

There's two types of tape used. One is a standard athletic tape to ensure that the ends of the bungee cord doesn't unravel. The other is something called amalgamated tape. It's a rubberized tape that sticks to itself. That is the tape that is used to keep the bungee cord ends in a loop.

I extracted the photos out of the card that has the photos stored on it. I'll repost the pics.

-Steve


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Part one. No pics for this.



Beastmaster said:


> Okay, here's the parts list.
> 
> 1) 550 paracord, any color you like
> 
> ...


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Part 2.



Beastmaster said:


> Okay, now that you have the parts from the list, here's how you build one.
> 
> Starting off, you cut off the ends of the bungie cord.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Part 3


Beastmaster said:


> Now, cut the long piece in half. You now have two bungie cord pieces of equal length.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Part 4



Beastmaster said:


> Tape the ends with athletic tape.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Part 5



Beastmaster said:


> Now take the amalgamated tape and start taping the end as shown to where it's looped to itself.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Part 6.



Beastmaster said:


> Complete as shown


Somehow, I don't have the photo for this. Basically, you end up closing both ends in loops. Do the other piece exactly the same.

You could also technically use serving to close both ends into loops as well. This would also work well and I'm debating about doing it for version 2.0.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Part 7.



Beastmaster said:


> Take a length of 550 paracord. Burn the ends.
> 
> Make loops as shown.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Part 8



Beastmaster said:


> Loop the end of the paracord through one end of the bungie.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Part 9



Beastmaster said:


> Run the paracord through the PVC handle and then loop it through the other bungie section.
> 
> This creates the handle and stretchy part of the trainer.
> 
> Next up is the rope portion.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Part 10



Beastmaster said:


> Take a longer piece of paracord. Melt the ends.
> 
> Tie down one end to where it's locked in place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Part 11



Beastmaster said:


> Now tie in the other end. This will require you to experiment with draw length to where the bungie cord is at full stretch at full draw. Lock the bungie and paracord together by knotting the paracord to the bungie loop.
> 
> You will end up with the unit looking like what was on post #1


Final result.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Public album on Facebook - this way, it's technically not going to disappear, unlike the Tapatalk hosted pics that I did originally.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151284067903621.475782.588963620&type=1&l=5e4ecdaaf9


----------



## raider9170 (Sep 4, 2010)

I did one very similar to this but instead of the pipe I used a 5lb dumbbell to condition my front arm. Also I drilled out a small hole and epoxied in a single sight pin so that I could practice drawing to anchor and stabilizing while strengthening.


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

raider9170 said:


> I did one very similar to this but instead of the pipe I used a 5lb dumbbell to condition my front arm. Also I drilled out a small hole and epoxied in a single sight pin so that I could practice drawing to anchor and stabilizing while strengthening.


Pics or it didn't happen 

Seriously, pics?


----------



## raider9170 (Sep 4, 2010)

I'll get some for ya!


----------



## jlc8 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the pics. I am learning to use a Zenith release on a static loop. Your trainer will help.


----------



## E lie (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's another version. The rubber tubing are trolling snubbers from the local tackle shop. Less than $10 and 20 minutes


----------

